# Remote Launcher vs. Handheld



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

I am new to training and have a 1 yr old female (Popcorn). I use a handheld launcher to train. Does anyone have any advice or preference on using a remote launcher vs. a handheld? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Lots of dogs were started with the retrieve r trainer. The biggest problems I have with it are 1 it ties up a hand that can be used to help control a dog, and 2 the dog learns to look at the handler instead of out into the field for its birds, and consequently doesn't leran to retrieve something that another person throws. BUT they beat the hack out of hand thrown dummies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Bob, Thanks. I have taken her hunting this year and have noticed that in the beginning when I blew my call, she would look at me to throw something.


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

Mix it up.

I noticed when I first started using the Retriever-R-Trainer that Ginger would look out in front of me for the marks to fall when the bang happened by me. This came in handy when running HRC tests.

The remote trainer in the field also helps for NFRA and AKC tests.

You also need to train with a partner occasionally so the dog knows to retrieve when someone else throws the mark out in the field. The dog needs to know it is okay to retrieve around bird boys and to ignore them. We had some issues with this early since I trained 90% by myself.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I train alone a LOT & have thought about getting a retriever trainer. I've decided not to because I want him focusing out in the field when I say "Mark". That's not to say that he won't-given that he'll understand the AOF is "out there", but I also want the mark to originate in the field & a well defined arc & fall. You can't replicate that with a retriever trainer nor the attention getters in the field prior to the throw.

Admittedly-I splurged on 2 Zinger Wingers w/ remotes this spring. Haven't used them w/ the pup yet, but it won't be long.

Even so-had I not- I wouldn't purchase a retriver trainer.

M


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I would agree that they have thier faults, but if you buy/make a stand for it and purchase some inexpensive remote electronics or used electronics you can do alot more productive types of training set ups without spending alot of cash! I made for about $30.00


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

Is there any instructions or plans on how to make your own stand? I just got a retriev-r-trainer for Christmas.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

R r T's are GREAT when you have another person who has one also.....

Walking singles anyone???


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Funny that this topic comes up now, I have been reading a pile of vintage RFTN issues that I acquired. There are THREE different types of R R T launching stands advertised in there. 1 controlled by a string, 1 that is a single radio controlled and a 3rd that looks like a prehistoric bumper boy that holds 4 and is able to be radio tripped. I wonder why these things fell by the wayside over the years?


----------



## labman52738 (Jul 13, 2005)

The best bet would be a Bumper Boy 4 shooter. I paid around $900 and it is the best money I have ever spent.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

http://www.dogsafieldonline.com/shop/default.asp

Found the above on Dogs Afield web site


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

retriever r trainers are a great tool IF your dawg is already rock steady! My dawgs Luv them and I routinely use it when doing Poorman marks from the field. It also is nice to have when wanting to plant a cold blind across a body of water that's not otherwise easy to get to. IMHO they are great under rated launchers for under $50! :wink: 
Peake
PS Don't use the long distance blanks without ear plugs and a leather glove on!! :shock:
________
Shemale Dick


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

IMHO hand held teaches the dog to up at you not out in the field.
Which remote depends on the # of dogs you have. 
To teach making principles of marking to 1 dog IMHO a bumper boy derby double is the best on the market. 
You don't need 4- bumpers handing in the same spot for 1 dog and " flower "marks are not the way to train a young dog.

Tim


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

*The best bet would be a Bumper Boy 4 shooter. I paid around*

Purhased a Bumper Boy 4-shooter, training 2 Goldens(adjust to bi-directional option). Later, purchased another unit & decided on Derby Double (also bi-directional option). So, 2nd purchase was for the add on Derby Double, using held held remote that came with 4 shooter. Can add two more units to the remote. I can't say enough good things about them. Love Winger Zinger type launchers but take more room in Subaru & have to reload. If you had a WZ, you could give your dog a duck etc for the last mark..a huge reward. 

If starting new, and training just one or two dogs, I would purchase 2 or 3 Derby Doubles. So that you can place them in totally different locations in the field/water. 

Got small about 2' high, camo blinds for them to hide the launcher, itself. LL Bean Inc has them. Also put stickmen(home made type) out with them in white or camo..depending. Even putting chairs out, too..multiple guns at a station. Sometimes my big holding blind or camo umbrella..what ever the dog might see at a test when he gets out there or in training with others. Have Retriever Trainer, too..that was our first purchase way back. Going to look into stand/electronics to go with that for another gun station!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

*handheld*

...was great for encouraging tons of drive out away from me...accurate marking with tons of speed and help with any popping that might have started with all the control training. Helped them to forget about all that. Keep attitude up. Another good "tool". Hard on my wrists etc was and is my only complaint.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Peake said:


> retriever r trainers are a great tool IF your dawg is already rock steady! My dawgs Luv them and I routinely use it when doing Poorman marks from the field. It also is nice to have when wanting to plant a cold blind across a body of water that's not otherwise easy to get to. IMHO they are great under rated launchers for under $50! :wink:
> Peake
> PS Don't use the long distance blanks without ear plugs and a leather glove on!! :shock:


Another great point...have done the same on water!...my husband told me to use thick leather glove and keep my hand away from part that snaps back after you pull to release the shot. So far, so good.


----------



## Duck Dog Trainer (Jun 28, 2004)

*Mark 1000*

I thought it would help more people to reply in a different topic?.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=27664


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Consider combo of multiple launcher and bird launcher/winger system. Best of both worlds. R-triver-trainers are less expensive, but have their problems when dog is at your side vis-a-vis steadiness/creeping. 

Lawrence Jeur


----------

